

Life’s too short to build stuff nobody wants - nickswan
http://www.mymotivation.com/2011/05/24/lifes-to-short-to-build-stuff-nobody-want/

======
16s
Some people build stuff for themselves and don't care if others "want" or
"like" it.

~~~
wladimir
Exactly. Why would you always have to build something that other people want?

If you need it yourself, you can build it for yourself ("scratch your own
itch"). If it turns out other people need it too, that's great, but it doesn't
have to be the aim.

------
turbohz
Life is too short to build stuff you don't enjoy building.

------
cstrouse
Good content. I'll be back to read more. Keep up the good work.

